# New GU!!!



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 21, 2010)

hello everyone! Im getting another tegu from bobby!!! Im so excited! My baby i got in the summer is sleeping and gets mad if i try to bug him. So since august i have not had any tegu love!! Around what time do they wake up? I'm tired of waiting! haha. So yeah i just wanted to share with everyone that im getting another one of the awesome animals!!!


----------



## isdrake (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations. Seems like people have trouble with only having one Tegu, haha.

We where only planning on having one. But after a month we got our second one.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 26, 2010)

Well everyone, My baby will be here tomorrow!!!!! I cant wait! Ill post some pictures tomorrow after he/she is home!


----------



## Melissa (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats hope u get a healthy baby (sure it will be from bobby 8) ) we are also thinking of adding another we have a baby from purdyxroy last yr and we are thinking of getting an extreme from bobby maybe this yr. good luck with your new gu


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 27, 2010)

I also want a new gu but it will have to wait till next year hopefully a red. But when you do get it post pics I love to see new tegu's!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 27, 2010)

Here he is!!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 27, 2010)

and here is his cage


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 28, 2010)

What do all of you think about my new baby?


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Feb 1, 2010)

Well today, we ate for the first time! Not much, but my mom was making shepards pie (mixture of ground up roast and corn and mashed potatoes) and i stole a little bit to see if he liked it. And he started licking it right up! He didnt eat much, but its a start! After that he basked for about thirty minutes and then went back to sleep.


----------



## sclevenger08 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, any tegu who likes mashed potatoes is great in my book. lol. He's super cute<3


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Feb 1, 2010)

lol he only got the roast. no potatoes or corn.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new Tegu. He's cute. You were smart getting one from Bobby. He is one of the best breeders out there and he's a great ( very caring ) guy. Your first Tegu should wake up soon. The hibernation season can last up until the end off March. But since yours went down in August I'm sure he will come up sooner. I know it's very hard to just have one Tegu. We have six off them now lol. 4 are hibernating and 2 are not.


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool little guy you got there


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 2, 2010)

im getting my first tegu from bobby as well he'll be here tomorrow im so stoked


----------



## themedic (Feb 2, 2010)

you will surely enjoy your tegus if you purchased them through bobby, mine are sleeping and im counting down the days till they wake up


----------



## Tegutalker (Jul 14, 2010)

Im going to get an Argentine Black and White tegu in about 2 months but not from bobby because i live in canada, i will most likely buy it form a reptile expo. I am going to start the baby off in a large rubbermaid tub and wondering what heating wattage should i put on it i am going to most likely use a powersun just not sure if i should use a 125 watt or a 160 watt.


----------



## Citrinellus (Jul 14, 2010)

The wattage doesn't matter as much as the distance it is from his basking spot. I would personally go with the lower wattage to avoid heating the entire tub. This way you have a hot end and a cool end. Just experiment with the distance by raising the basking spot to the desired temp.


----------



## Tegutalker (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok thanks so much. I will try that when I go to set up my tegus tub.


----------

